# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Phone - data set out plan

## Muzza88

I am renovating an old house and wish to update the internet and phone set up. 
Currently the phone line from the street connects under the house in an old connection point. This then leads into the house to another old connection point. From here I have a phone / ADSL splitter - filter. In the ADSL port I have a Netgear N600 wireless modem plugged in. The internet works, but not great. However, I have moved my desktop to the other side of the house and now connection is very poor. I want to wire out the connections and add ports for ethernet to the computer and two TVs. I have done a little research and have heard people talking about using a modem switch. What is the ideal set up from the old phone connection point. Should I be changing this to something new and also running Cat6 from here? I have an attic that I can store the modem and anything else in. 
Suggestions, advice would be great. I am willing to run cables through walls or under house.

----------


## Armers

You say the internet isn't great, to best eliminate this would be to have a central filter installed at the network boundary point (NBP) and get a new line run to the back room for the adsl itself. Then you can have two data point runs from that computer to the two tv's.. Your local cabler can do all this for you in a couple of hours.  
Once all plugged in your N600 should be able to share the internet for you to your two tv's... I assume you've got a few yellow data ports on the rear of the modem.  
As for the attic, don't bother unless you've got decent access (for power off/reboots) as well as a dust free and not overly hot environment.  
Cheers

----------


## commodorenut

Consider how soon you will be switching over to the NBN in your area, and what type of NBN connection you'll have. 
No point throwing money at ADSL if the NBN is already rolling out.  But you can still decide where your router will reside and run the data points to/from it and your equipment locations, as this will not be made redundant (unless you choose to go wireless LAN). 
You may also find certain wireless routers are quite poor in performance compared to others.  I upgraded mine when I hooked up the NBN, and have very good service all around my house - even with the modem at one end of the house.  Where it would previously be flakey at the other end, it's now a 3 out of 4 bar signal on most devices, even at the furthest point from the router.

----------


## Armers

That also depends on what NBN service he is getting, its very unlikely that it'll be a fiber to the house, most likely fiber to the node and the  op will actually benefit from the twopair upgrade. If its NBN over HFC then that's a whole new kettle of Turnbulls ... Either way get the Ethernet done.  
btw, if its fixed to the wall or too big to move hardwire it.. keep the wifi for  your phones and tablets.  
Cheers

----------


## Muzza88

Just found out today that the NBN has started the build process in the area. Blue Mountains. Their website suggests it could take up to 12 months. So that is something I will want to plan for too. 
What items should I be purchasing then if I were to do it myself? Bearing in mind I am preparing for the NBN. Such as: new wall plate for data and phone at NBP, cat6 cabling, wall plates for computer and TV ethernet access... Do I need a modem switch? Also then, what is the order that things go in. Eg phone line to wall socket/plate - wall socket to router - router to another wall socket? then to other wall sockets as outlets for computer and TVs? 
I am familiar with electrical wiring as an electrician has guided me through a few processes but phone and data cabling is a little new to me other than pluging my computer into the modem...

----------


## Pulse

make a spot for the nbn gear in a wardrobe or garage, you need 20mm Comms white conduit to that point from street. Run cat 5e/cat6 from that cupboard to each room. Hills home hub is a good option if you want a nice install. Get a cabler in to do it all. The hills hub can distribute Foxtel and tv as well.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

Still depends on what NBN connection you're getting, as the equipment in the house is different.
I have fibre right into my house, but my inlaws in the next suburb only have fibre to a cabinet in the street outside the neighbour's house, and then copper from that point. 
Going on the full fibre, which I have, I put a cabinet in the garage (needs a power point either very close, or in the cabinet, so I chose a spot that already had a PP close by, and the NBN box outside backed onto it (conveniently). 
I then ran the conduit from the box in the garage (under the house) up the wall & along to where I wanted the plate in the study, and put a draw-string in it. 
Cabler used that to pull the 4 data & 2 phone cables from the box to a 6-gang wall plate.  There are 6 ports on the fibre modem - 2 phone & 4 data.  1 phone (2nd port will be inactive when you start, but if you want a fax or 2nd line they make use of this).  I have the phone, wireless router, and study computer hooked into that wall plate, and the "modem" in the NBN box does all the switching (eliminating an additional switch). 
Instead of running all the ports to the plate, you could have each of those ports run to a different room.  You'd then plug your wireless router into whichever one you wanted to. BTW - most of the wireless routers (and I just realised you have the same N600 that I run) act as a switch anyway - allowing 4 data ports for connections, as well as wireless, so you can also expand from that point.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I've run a few cat 5/6 cables for network stuff in two houses now. Not to hard, but apparently not legal unless you are certified. Being more concerned about function over form my cables dont connect to a wall plate, they just hang out of the wall with a plug on the end (through a wall plate). I bought my own crimper and about 100 plugs for under $20 on ebay, even came with a tester which has come in handy when I messed up a couple of plugs. 
I ran the room cables back to a central point, which happened to be in a cupboard. Installed a double powerpoint in the cupboard and put a modem/switch in.  
In your plan I'd probably run all the 'room' cables back to the study where they can plug into the modem/switch and where the fixed phone line is. A 4 port modem would be enough for your setup to start with.

----------

